# Is it just me?



## Weasle (Jan 3, 2015)

I met a friend this morning, I asked her if she had got my New Years message because she hadn't replied. She said that she had but that my husband had just rung her before that. I am being ridiculous? I told him that when I called she hadn't replied and he never mentioned ringing her.


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

One word 'crocs', don't write them into the script. Ah, the old artistic license, they're good at it. Be vigilant and keep warm xxx


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

Your husband wants to be intimate with this woman. Of that I have little doubt. The good news is that she doesn't get that part of the whole thing like you did, so she's not interested.

Monitor. You don't have to go all CIA, but check a little. That was a little white lie. A few more and you have problems.


----------



## I dunno (Nov 14, 2012)

The big fat naughty step beckons, keep warm xxx


----------

